# Infections: Fungal vs. Bacterial



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there such a thing as infection from fungus versus a bacteria? If so, is there something else that we can use other than antibiotics? This is a nasal infection that antibiotics isn't touching and was wondering if it was caused from the mold in the previous house. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes there is a difference between fungal and bacterial. For example yeast infections are a fungal and strep is a bacterial. I am not sure what you could use for a sinus infection. Have you tried using a netti pot?


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Antibiotics turn short term sinus infections into chronic ones. To get to the root of sinus infections, and eliminate them, treat the underlying fungal/candida infections. In addition, as sinus infections likely exist in what are called "Biofilms," oral antibiotics don't work, but special sprays can be very effective.

Chronic sinusitis responds poorly to antibiotics, and now experts are recommending against antibiotics even for acute sinusitis. Nonetheless, this is all that many doctors giveâin part because they are not aware of alternatives. Sinusitis can't be ignored though. 

As chronic sinusitis is predominantly caused by underlying yeast/fungal and biofilm infections, they are resistant to antibiotics by mouth, but can be effectively treated with antifungals and nose sprays.

Sinusitis (even chronic) usually respond dramatically to yeast treatment with Diflucan and a compounded nose spray. It contains Bactroban and Xylitol, which kill the bacterial infections (and clinically appear to even fight biofilm infections), low dose cortisol to shrink the swelling and an antifungal. I use 1 to 2 sprays in each nostril twice a day for 6-12 weeks while on the Diflucan. That is usually enough to knock out the sinusitis.

Another very helpful over the counter treatment for sinusitis is Argentyn 23 silver nose spray. In low doses, this mineral is an anti-infectious agent against both viral and bacterial infections, and liquid silver can even be used orally for many types of difficult-to-treat chronic infections. Silver also works well in combination with the prescription sinusitis nose spray. Besides the annoyance of your nose constantly running, sinusitis causes other problems


In addition, having a chronic infection in your nose can also drag your energy down. A fringe benefit of treating yeast overgrowth with Diflucan is that, especially when combined with the nose spray above, it frequently eliminates chronic sinusitis! 
In addition to Diflucan and avoiding sweets (which feed yeast), add the natural antifungals Anti-Yeast and Probiotic Pearls each at a dose of 2 capsules/pearls twice a day for 3-5 months to restore the healthy bacterial balance in your body.

Use the Silver nasal spray 5-10 sprays in each nostril three times a day for 7-14 days until the sinusitis resolves, and then 2 sprays in each nostril 2x day till the bottle is used up to help suppress the underlying infection even further.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a sinus rinse with 3-5 drops of tea tree oil in 8 ounces of isotonic saline solution. Twice a day for a week or so, once a day or as needed after that.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I tried that once I thought I was going to die. good thing I was in the shower. I was gagging forever. the oil stayed in the plastic and had to throw it away. . not saying it didn't work just not for the faint of heart. 

nasal washes before there is a problem is best. keep the allergies/cold under control.





ryanthomas said:


> I use a sinus rinse with 3-5 drops of tea tree oil in 8 ounces of isotonic saline solution. Twice a day for a week or so, once a day or as needed after that.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

It is definitely harsh with 5 drops, 2 drops didn't bother me. Maybe peppermint oil would be better for some people. I don't know for sure, but I think it has anti-fungal properties and may not be as harsh. You also need to be sure to make the solution isotonic, which means about a quarter teaspoon of salt in 8 ounces of water.

Wanted to add, it's also a good idea to try to correct the cause of the infections. Mine are caused by some sub-par dentistry that I'm working on getting fixed, but there are many other causes. Caroline's post has a lot of good information.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Chronic nasal infections can also be caused by polyps.
A netipot is your best friend in this situation. I would simply use salt water.


----------

